# The Head of an Organization



## Rick Wade (Feb 27, 2005)

This kinda goes hand in hand with who will impact Kenpo the most in the next Ten Years.


    My question is simple does any organization (i.e. AKKI, LTKKA or any others) have in place a person by name or title to take the place of the Senior Instructor or 10th degree.  

    It apprears only from the outside looking in the the Karate Connection is the only one. The reason I say this is because Mr. Sullivan is a 10th but wears a diffrent belt that signifies that he is the head of the organization and that belt belongs to the organization and not him.  Mr. Laroux also wears a (normal) 10th degree belt (I don't know if he is the only other 10th in the organization or not).  So it seems that there is a process in place for succesion.

Just curious 
V/R
Rick

(curently on vacation in Iraq)


----------



## cloak13 (Mar 1, 2005)

hum...interesting question. I do not know exactly how this would work in the AKKI but I do know there is a Board of Directors with a person who is the Chariman of the Board. I would guess that a new Chairman would be elected by the Board. Again I do not know this as fact but I'm guessing this might be a method of determining succession.

Have a good day,
Tim Kulp
Westminster, MD


----------



## distalero (Mar 1, 2005)

It's a GREAT question, and of course you're right, it's predicate to the "Who will impact" question. Has AK, in it's various groupings, learned from it's past? Will there be orderly successions, maybe even mergings, however they're arrived at, or will things go more like the old days. (Ah, ego: my vote says it'll always carpe on that there diem).


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 1, 2005)

distalero said:
			
		

> It's a GREAT question, and of course you're right, it's predicate to the "Who will impact" question. Has AK, in it's various groupings, learned from it's past? Will there be orderly successions, maybe even mergings, however they're arrived at, or will things go more like the old days. (Ah, ego: my vote says it'll always carpe on that there diem).


Or perhaps Carpe Jugularum!!


----------



## cloak13 (Mar 2, 2005)

i think that is a great statement. Will we learn from the past...I hope. One thing I find interesting about the AKKI is how well it is organized, or atleast how well I percieve it to be organized. Not only that but the devotion of the board of directors to the organization. I think that devotion will translate to good planning for the future.

As far as Kenpo organizations joining, that I'm not so sure about. I know that many associations adapt the curriculum to their association. I think the more adaptation, the more individualized shaping that occurs the less likely someone will drop their curriculum for someone elses. Even a merge of the two would be difficult to beleive, but hey, who knows.

Tim Kulp
Westminster, MD


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 2, 2005)

cloak13 said:
			
		

> i think that is a great statement. Will we learn from the past...I hope. One thing I find interesting about the AKKI is how well it is organized, or atleast how well I percieve it to be organized. Not only that but the devotion of the board of directors to the organization. I think that devotion will translate to good planning for the future.
> 
> As far as Kenpo organizations joining, that I'm not so sure about. I know that many associations adapt the curriculum to their association. I think the more adaptation, the more individualized shaping that occurs the less likely someone will drop their curriculum for someone elses. Even a merge of the two would be difficult to beleive, but hey, who knows.
> 
> ...


I agree with you here. I don't really see associations "joining" with another. Maybe when/if the IKKA comes back, it will draw a lot of seniors to its doors. Who knows.


----------



## bayonet (Mar 3, 2005)

Even way out here in Hawaii I heard that the IKKA was "reforming" under Mr. Trejo and Mr. Planas. *I do not know this to be fact.* However, I don't think that we will ever see AK fall under one umbrella or have one person impact the entire system due to the mentality of "that's not the way I was taught" or "my instructor does it this way" type of attitude. I am grateful to have spent alot of time with Mr. Planas.  *Just remember it's not who's right or wrong in a street* *altercation, it's who's LEFT*. Any senior kenpoist who I have had the pleasure of being on the mat with gives a different insight to the art and some good stories of Mr. Parker.


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 3, 2005)

I am not asking If we can fall under 1 umbrella or not.  I am asking if any of the organizations have a plan in place for a new head if something should happen to the one of the seniors.  

V/R

Rick

P.S. 

There isn't and IKKA School in Hawaii.  

There is one School in Maui, One on Oahu, and I think Two in Kona and none of them are IKKA.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 3, 2005)

bayonet said:
			
		

> *Just remember it's not who's right or wrong in a street* *altercation, it's who's LEFT*. Any senior kenpoist who I have had the pleasure of being on the mat with gives a different insight to the art and some good stories of Mr. Parker.


Try telling that line to the police....

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 3, 2005)

OK I will ask the question directly.

Hey Clyde, 

     Your One of LTKKA Seniors Is there a system in place in case Something should happen to Mr.  Tatum?  Not that I am wishing ill will on anyone I'm just curious.


V/R

Rick English


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 3, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> It apprears only from the outside looking in the the Karate Connection is the only one. The reason I say this is because Mr. Sullivan is a 10th but wears a diffrent belt that signifies that he is the head of the organization and that belt belongs to the organization and not him.  Mr. Laroux also wears a (normal) 10th degree belt (I don't know if he is the only other 10th in the organization or not).  So it seems that there is a process in place for succesion.



Don't know if the IKCA is the only one or not, but I think we may be one of the few organizations that have made out sucession structure public knowledge. Currently Mr. LeRoux is the only other 10th Degree in our system, but that certainly may change in the future.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 3, 2005)

In the WKKA my instructor, Mr. Joe Palanzo is the senior instructor. He does not where that rank all the time, but when we have camps and tournaments he does.


----------



## Seabrook (Mar 3, 2005)

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> In the WKKA my instructor, Mr. Joe Palanzo is the senior instructor. He does not where that rank all the time, but when we have camps and tournaments he does.


David,

Don't forget to say hello to Mr. Palanzo for me.

Cheers,
Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## parkerkarate (Mar 3, 2005)

When I go home next winter from school I will. I promise. But I have to stay here this summer because Chemistry kicked my butt one semester so I have to catch up and take Chem 115 and 116 and than Organic Chem over the next three semesters. Sounds fun huh?
LOL

Salute,
David


----------

